# Power draw - 52" Projection



## rocru (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey all, curiously - when the tv suggest that max power draw is 230watts - what is the timeline for draw? Am I to suggest this is 230w per hour?

A few years ago, tv turned off and had difficulty turning back on. Since then, because I had kids, instead of turning the tv off, I simply change the input to one without picture (free of any input/plug/or device). In other words, currently, nothing resides (no input) on CMP1, so when were done watching tv, I select this free input and go to sleep or out the door.

Since the tv had no picture generating possibility, are the lamps still drawing full power? If the lamp power reads 156w. is that regarding all three lamps?

So, if my tv sits in 'idle' on an input with no device - is it truly running idle or am I drawing a lot more than I hope?


----------

